# NLS Thera+A good for?



## hey_wood1981 (Apr 7, 2004)

Will this formula be good for both Frontosas and Rotkeil Severums? I was going to go with NLS Large Formula but I found a deal on this stuff.


----------



## yogurtpooh (Jul 28, 2005)

sure, but your tank and room will smell from the garlic. I use this once a week with tropheus and other mbuna - even goldfish too


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

The TheraA is normally used as yogurtpooh has indicated. It has garlic, which is believed to boost the immune system. I've also heard of hobbyist feeding it to finicky eaters on a regular basis.

I don't think it's going to hurt anything, but you might have difficulty switching them to something else later, and it will have a strong garlic odour.


----------



## morningsky (Apr 22, 2008)

Has anyone noticed a garlic smell from just NLS? I was just discussing the smell with my husband when i read this post. That is all I feed.


----------



## yogurtpooh (Jul 28, 2005)

If you think NLS smells, dont try thera A+
but NLS does have more of a smell than say other generic brands IMO


----------



## hey_wood1981 (Apr 7, 2004)

I think I'll stay away from that formula due to the smell and I don't want my severums to become picky eaters. I have 24 that I'm growing out and will only be keeping one pair. I don't want it to be hard for people in the future to get them to eat. Thanks for the input everyone.


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

morningsky said:


> Has anyone noticed a garlic smell from just NLS? I was just discussing the smell with my husband when i read this post. That is all I feed.


Okay, I stopped using it because my fish tank smelled like boiled hot dog water... :wink:

What do you think of that theory? Anyone else?


----------



## morningsky (Apr 22, 2008)

My husband talked to someone at a LFS and he said if we are getting a garlic/boiled hot dog water smell :lol: that we are overfeeding.

So am I overfeeding or is the food smelly? I feed enough to get it to the bottom for my catfish.


----------



## hey_wood1981 (Apr 7, 2004)

The last two posts don't make me feel very confident about my 5 lb purchase. :lol: There's no turning back now.


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

morningsky said:



> My husband talked to someone at a LFS and he said if we are getting a garlic/boiled hot dog water smell :lol: that we are overfeeding.
> 
> So am I overfeeding or is the food smelly? I feed enough to get it to the bottom for my catfish.


I didn't overfeed. And I wound up throwing away a container of it without using it all...

I feed twice a day, and never more than they can consume in 1 minute.


----------



## morningsky (Apr 22, 2008)

> The last two posts don't make me feel very confident about my 5 lb purchase. There's no turning back now.


Don't feel bad, I just bought a 5 lb bucket too. :lol:


----------

